# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΛΗΨΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΩΝ (ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ)

## jimnet

Καλησπερα! Ειμαι στην επαρχια και υπαρχει ενα σοβαρο προβλημα στην ληψη των ολων καναλιων, το θεμα εχει ως εξης , η κεραια κοιταει βορεια και στην αυτοματη αναζητηση καναλιων δεν αποθηκευει 2 καναλια το Σκαι και το Μακεδονια τβ, παραμενοντας η κεραια στην θεση που ειναι εαν το παω με χειροκινητη αναζητηση τα πιανει αλλα χανονται τα υπολοιπα καναλια αντ1 σταρ αλφα οπεν, τα τοπικα και η ερτ παραμενουν ιδια,δηλαδη θα πιανει η τα μεν η τα δε, σε εξωτερικο αποκωδικοποιητη δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα διοτι μετα την αυτοματη αναζητηση το παω στην χειροκινητη και προσθετει τα καναλια σκαι και μακεδονια στην λιστα χωρις να διαγραφει την προηγουμενη κατι που δεν συμβαινει σε δυο διαφορετικες   τηλεορασεις που δοκιμασα μιας και σβηνουν την παλια λιστα σαν να πατανε δηλαδη τα καναλια πανω στα αλλα, εαν στρεψω την κεραια περιπου 30 μοιρες βορειοανατολικα πιανει μονο σκαι μακεδονια ερτ και τοπικα ενω οταν κοιταει βορεια δημιουργειτε το προβλημα που περιγραφω παραπανω,

Γνωριζει κανεις πως θα μπορουσε να λυθει το θεμα? πχ φιλτρο ? ειτε με ενισχυτη ειτε χωρις το προβλημα παραμενει,το σημα ειναι σε ικανοποιητικο επιπεδο και λογικα το προβλημα δημιουργειτε επειδη υπαρχουν 2 πομποι? δεν ξερω λεω ...

Εαν βαλω και δευτερη κεραια στον στυλο ποιο κατω και η μια κοιταει βορεια και η αλλη 30 μοιρες βορειοανατολικα και τις συνδεσω με ενα μικτη με 2εισοδους UHF πιστευετε θα λυθει το θεμα?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## basilism

βαλε 2η κεραια και ενα μικτη και καθαρισες.

----------


## jimnet

Χρηστος ανεστη και χρονια πολλα  :Smile: 
Και  εγω ετσι πιστευω αλλα ακομα δεν εχω βρει μικτη 2uhf εδω στην περιοχη  για να κανω δοκιμη οταν κατεβω Θεσσαλονικη ... η περιοχη ειναι ακριτικη  (και καλο θα ηταν να προστεθει και στον τιτλο μπας και ) το πεδιομετρο  (αναλογικο) μου δειχνει τα ιδια ,ενας και μετα απο πολλα τηλ σε  διαφορους απο εδω γυρο με ειπε οτι εχει κανει μαλακια ο δημος που εβαλε  δευτερο πομπο και ναι μεν καλα εκανε και τον εβαλε αλλα δεν τον ρυθμισαν  σωστα (τα πινς των καναλιων ?δεν ξερω τι ειναι ) με αποτελεσμα σε  κινεζοτηλεορασεις  να γινετε τετοιο μπερδεμα...

εχει καποιος παρομοιο προβλημα ? αν δεν λυθει με τον μικτη θα προχωρησω και σε καταγγελια στην εεττ και βλεπουμε ...

----------


## chipakos-original

Εχεις ρωτήσει κάποιο γείτονα να δεις εκείνος πως βλέπει??? Θέλω να πω ότι η κάθε απομονωμένη περιοχή έχει κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα.

----------


## aktis

Χριστός Ανέστη 
Έχει δίκιο ο Δημήτρης (chipakos )  , όλοι οι γείτονες έχουν δυο κεραίες ; ( μάλλον όχι ) 
Αφού λοιπόν με την μιά κεραία και manual settings βλέπεις όλους τους σταθμούς , 
προσπάθησε να βάλεις τις ρυθμίσεις manually  ( θα κάνεις πρώτα αυτόματη σάρωση θα βρει τα περισσότερα και μετά θα προσθέσεις manually τα κανάλια που λείπουν )

----------


## jimnet

> Εχεις ρωτήσει κάποιο γείτονα να δεις εκείνος πως βλέπει??? Θέλω να πω ότι η κάθε απομονωμένη περιοχή έχει κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα.



Φυσικα και εχω ρωτησει! εδω το χωριο αριθμει 12 μονιμους κατοικους ηλικιας απο 85 εως 102!! που παρεμπιπτοντως παταν μια χαρα στα ποδια τους αλλα και στα μυαλα τους με βαση την ηλικια τους!προ ψηφιακου σηματος εβλεπαν τα πανελλαδικα μεσω νοβα δωρεαν με κουπονια του δημου, μετα σταματησε αυτο και οι κεραιες που απομειναν ειναι μια χελιδονα και μια λογαριθμικη στα uhf και vhf αντιστοιχα που πλεων δεν χρειαζεται η δευτερη , δεν ειχαν καν ιδεα οτι μπορεις να πιανεις το μακεδονια τβ και το σκαι και τωρα μου ετοιμαζουν διαδηλωση  :Tongue2:  ασε που σε λεει πως ειναι δυνατον το μπαουλο τβ να παιζει τα παντα με εξωτερικο δεκτη και να σε λεει ειδες που ηταν καλυτερες οι παλιες συσκευες εχουν καλυτερο ενισχυτη και αλλα τετοια  :Lol:  εδω οι κατοικοι με το που πεσει ο ηλιος ειναι η μοναδικη τους συντροφια και 3 απο αυτους τα θελουν για να βλεπουν τον καιρο !! διοτι τον βλεπουν σε ολα οσα πιανουν  βιτσιο υποθετω 






> Αφού λοιπόν με την μιά κεραία και manual settings βλέπεις όλους τους σταθμούς ,
>     προσπάθησε να βάλεις τις ρυθμίσεις manually ( θα κάνεις πρώτα αυτόματη σάρωση θα βρει τα περισσότερα και μετά θα προσθέσεις manually τα κανάλια που λείπουν )



Χρηστο διαβασε ξανα τι γραφω στο #1 




> σε εξωτερικο αποκωδικοποιητη δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα διοτι μετα την αυτοματη αναζητηση το παω στην χειροκινητη και προσθετει τα καναλια σκαι και μακεδονια στην λιστα χωρις να διαγραφει την προηγουμενη *κατι που δεν συμβαινει σε δυο διαφορετικες τηλεορασεις που δοκιμασα μιας και σβηνουν την παλια* λιστα σαν να πατανε δηλαδη τα καναλια πανω στα αλλα



ΟΙ τηλεορασεις αυτες λειτουργουν μια χαρα στην Θεσσαλονικη ! εχθες ειδα οτι το προβλημα το παρουσιαζουν και αλλες δυο ...

----------


## aktis

Αν είσαι σιγουρος οτι κάνεις τα σωστα βήματα στο μενου της τηλεόρασης και όντως δεν προσθέτει τα χειροκίνητα αποτελέσματα   στις αυτόματες αναζητησεις  , κάνε τον κόπο να ρωτήσεις στην αντιπροσωπεία μήπως κάνεις κάτι λάθος ή μήπως έχουν καινούριο firmware που διορθώνει το πρόβλημα στην αποθήκευση που λες. 

Μπορείς  επίσης  , αν δεν βαριέσαι  να δοκιμάσεις ,  να σημειώσεις τις ρυθμίσεις για τα κανάλια που βρίσκει αυτόματα σε ένα χαρτί
και να τα προσθέσεις όλα χειροκίνητα  .

----------


## ^Active^

Αν στην εγκατασταση σου εχεις ενισχυτη δοκιμασε να των χαμηλωσεις και δοκιμασε ξανα μαλλον για μπουκομα απο πολυ σημα μου κανει εφοσον τα πιανει σε αποκωδ. και οχι στις τηλεορασεις.

----------


## jimnet

Το πρoβλημα <λυθηκε> μετα απο πολλες ερωτησεις και τηλεφωνα βρηκα τον "υπευθυνο πομπων" και αλαξε τα πινς (θεσεις) των καναλιων του πομπου που επεφταν επανω στον αλλο της ντιτζια  , το λυθηκε σε εισαγωγικα γιατι υποψιαζομαι οτι δημιουργηθηκε σε κσποιο αλλο χωριο προβλημα! θα δουμε 





> Αν στην εγκατασταση σου εχεις ενισχυτη δοκιμασε να των χαμηλωσεις και  δοκιμασε ξανα μαλλον για μπουκομα απο πολυ σημα μου κανει εφοσον τα  πιανει σε αποκωδ. και οχι στις τηλεορασεις.



Στα ψιφιακα καναλια δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα απ την ημερα που βγηκαν !

υσ: να το επαναλαβω (#3) αν και δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει νοημα μετραω με πεδιομετρο αναλογικο παλιο promax prodig ( κατι χιλιαρικα κοστισε καποτε ) και εχω γενικη εικονα

----------

